# Riviera Del Sol/Marbella meet up



## Sahil88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I am a 27 year old male moving to the Riviera Del Sol side of Marbella next week! I do not know anyone there and was wondering if anyone was in the same boat and wants to meet up. Would be great to meet anyone who has settled there or is going to settle there!
Thanks


----------



## Brewerydave (Nov 28, 2012)

Plenty of groups on Facebook. Have a search for 'friends 4 u Costa del sol ' who have lots of meet ups - lots of other groups - Facebook is very useful here.


----------



## Sahil88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thankyou, will have a look! Could you please tell me the other Facebook group names?


----------



## Brewerydave (Nov 28, 2012)

If you just put the area or town in the search box - you'll find loads. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Sahil. Here are some other sites where you can meet people and make friends in your area:

¡Encuentra a tu gente! - Meetup

Clubs Costa del Sol, society, clubs and associations Malaga, Cadiz, Cordoba, Granada, Sevilla, Almeria, Jean, Huelva Andalucia, Spain

https://www.angloinfo.com/costa-del-sol/directory/costa-del-sol-clubs-associations-245

I've moved a lot and I love socialising, so I'm used to setting up new social ties. The best way is to go for a group that has similar interests as you. For example, if you like meditation, find a meditation group. If you like cycling, find a cycling club. If you like cooking, find a cooking club.

I hope that helps. Best of luck in your new adventures in Spain and finding people to share those adventures with you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sahil88 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am a 27 year old male moving to the Riviera Del Sol side of Marbella next week! I do not know anyone there and was wondering if anyone was in the same boat and wants to meet up. Would be great to meet anyone who has settled there or is going to settle there!
> Thanks


Do you have a job set up? You might meet people through that, don't you think?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Riviera del sol isn't in Marbella. It is Mijas Costa and part of Mijas Ayuntamiento. Marbella begins at Cabopino.


----------



## Sahil88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just moved this weekend. Anyone up for meeting up?


----------

